# Outback Experience



## camelmd (Oct 24, 2009)

When my wife and I think of Australia, we think of the Outback. What would be your suggestions of places to visit in the Outback? A top ten would be great!

What would you consider the top 10 sites/experiences in the Outback?


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

Here are some cool places to visit on you Outback Experience


Uluru (Ayers Rock)

Kakadu

The Blue Mountains

Coober Pedy

Kings Canyon

Lucky Bay

Stanthorpe Wineries


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

I can't complete the top 10 list because I haven't been in most point of Australia.
Great Barrier Reef
Red Centre
Opera House
Daintree Rainforest
Swan Lager in Perth
Fraser Island
QVM(Queen Victoria Market) in Melbourne


----------

